# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο λιμανιών μεταξύ Ακαρνανίας - Λευκάδας [Ρorts between Akarnania-Leukas]

## Nicholas Peppas

There are some wonderful small islands and natural harbors in the area between Ithaca, Leukada and Aetoloakarnania. Back in the old days when teh roads were not good, ports like _Astakos, Mytikas and Zaverda_ (now Palairos) were standard calls for our smaller, reliable boats that were going all the way to the Amvrakikos Gulf (see also http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53340).

Here is a photograph of _Zaverda_ (now Palairos) around 1995. This region had to be served by ships for a long time as the _Akarnanika mountains_ and the smaller _Serekas_ were a natural barrier with Aetolia... A natural connection by road was to _Vonitsa_, while the southern road to Astakos was much more difficult to pass.
Zaverda (Palairos).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Meganisi* has become one of the popular stops of Ionian sailing. I have many italian and Swiss friends that will take their boats from Trieste or Ancon and come down all the way to Methoni for 15-20 days of relaxation (hm, hm, I consider this work, not relaxation). Anyhow, Meganisi, Kalamos and Kastos are some of their favorite islands.

Meganisi was kind of forgotten until 1970. In 1930 it has 1,544 inhabitants and was called by the official name _Taphos_ (Eleutheroudakis Encyclopedia, Athens 1930), in honor of the Taphians who lived in the island in the ancient times... I do not think the name was euphonic (for non-Greek speaking people taphos=grave). By 1960, it had 2,800 people in Vathy and Spartohori. It has become a truly beautiful island! In 1960 it was listed as having a passenger connection once a week "_...opou proseggizei atmoploio ka0e ebdomada_" (Tourist Guide for Greece, 1962)

Here are two photographs from the late 1990s, the first of _Vathy_ (N to NE), the second of _Spartohori_ (N to NW)

Meganisi.jpg

The islands in the back in the second picture are _Skorpios_, behind it *Madouri* on the left (_Aristotelis Valaoritis_' island) and _Sparti_ on the right, and then behind all _Lefkada_.

Meganisi Spartahori.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Kalamos* is another wonderful small island. In 1930 it was one municipality (_koinotita_) of the old _Demos Karnion_ of the Ithaca County (_eparhia I0akis_). In the 1928 census it had 928 inhabitants with an additional 91 in _Kefali_. Most of them were decendants of people who fled from _Akarnania_ across from _Mytikas_ and also the _Zaverda Gulf_ during the last few years of the Greek revolution (around 1827 and 1828). In fact, from _Mytikas_ to _Episkopi_ on the northern side of the island it is only 1.5 miles.  

It is difficult to find any bigger ships stopping in _Kalamos_ in the 1920s and 1930s (and never in Kastos). Typically (as you see below from _Petros_' schedule on July 29, 1929, the stop would be in _Mytikas_, the idea being that interested passengers would take a small boat to Kalamos from Mytikas. in the 1962 Tourist Guide for Greece, Kalamos does not even appear!  

Of course now things are different and this is a wonderful island!

Mytikas 072929.jpg
Kalamos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> It is difficult to find any bigger ships stopping in _Kalamos_ in the 1920s and 1930s (and never in Kastos). Typically (as you see below from _Petros_' schedule on July 29, 1929, the stop would be in _Mytikas_, the idea being that interested passengers would take a small boat to Kalamos from Mytikas.


The _Petros_ mentioned above was an 1892 ship that came to Greece in 1926. _She was a German ship bulit in Kiel_, Germany, by Howaldts Werke and launched in February 1892 with the name *Hungaria*. Here is her picture as she enters Fiume in 1904. Another drawing of the *Hungaria* in Fiume is shown in http://www.tankonyvtar.hu/main.php?objectID=6063602

Hungaria 1904.jpg

She belonged to _Ungaro-Croata Lloyd_ and based in _Fiume_ (today's Rijeka in Croatia). Ungaro-croata was a medium size company with 47 vessels in March 1914 and a total tonnage of 22,666 tons (_Milan Vego, Austrohungarian Naval Policy 1904-14_). *Hungaria* was a single-screw boat of 54.6 m length and 7.6 m breadth. She had a service speed of 12.5 knots. had The ship was known to the Greek seas at that time as she was calling at Bar weekly and was one of the ships bringing Austrians down to Montenegro during the preparations for the Balkan Wars.

In 1910 she was transferred to _Veneziana_ and named the *Veneto.* In 1913 she was transferred to the _Dalmatian-Italian_ company Ragusea (out of Dubrovnik) and named _Zaton_ (NB: For those not familiar with teh region, Zaton is a bay just outside of Dubrovnik). In this capacity she served the route of Ragusa (Dubrovnik) to Spalato (today's Split), Zara (today's Zadar), Fiume and Capodistria (today's Koper in Slovenia) as well as numerous small islands in then Kingdom of Servia. In 1916 she was requisitioned by the Montenegrins to carry troops from Bocche di Cattaro (today's Kotor) to Albania.

She was first transferred to Greece in 1926, having been purchased by _C.N. Muhas Lines_. She was named _Ionio_. One year later she joined the _G. Potamianos Line_ and was finally named _Petros_. As such, she concentrated on Ionian travel. She is listed as having been scuttled at Porto Heli on April 25, 1941. Checking carefully the date, I can only guess she was the victim of a German bombardment and I am waiting for _Ellinis_ to verify.

Here are some other photos (and deck plans!!!) of this wonderful ship as taken from the Hungarian site http://www.hajoregiszter.hu/?l=sdetails&lang=hun&i=1072

_Who said that the Greek passenger ships of the 1930s did not have history and they were only "0alassopniktes"?_

Hungaria2.jpg
In the picture above, the *Hungaria* in the port of Fiume with *Pannonia* in the back

Hungaria plans.jpeg

More about _Petros_ mentioned above. She was a 1892 ship that came to Greece in 1926. _She was launched in February 1892 with the name_ *Hungaria*. In 1927 _Hungaria_ joined the _G. Potamianos Line_ and was finally named _Petros_. Here is _Hungaria_ (front) in Fiume with *Pannonia* in the back
Hungaria1.jpg

This site has the whole history of _Hungaria_ and _Pannonia_, albeit in Hungarian! http://www.uskok.eoldal.hu/cikkek/ci...vek_-hajonevek

_Pannonia_ is well known to the Greeks! She is none else that _Lakoniki Lines_' _Leon_ of the 1930s! Built in the UK in 1896, she was 779 tons and hhad a length of 67.1 m and breadth of 8.9 m. She was built on behalf of Ungaro-Croata Lloyd and became Sarajevo in 1923 and Eneo in 1926. She came to Greece in 1930 as one of three ships of Lakoniki Lines. She was sunk outside of Alonissos and Kyra Panagia on April 18, 1941

*Hungarian* (_Petros_) is shown here

Hungarian5.jpeg
Hungarian4.jpg

And here is a typical schedule of _Petros_ from July 20, 1929 along with other passenger ships
July 20 1929.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And here is the smallest of the inhabited islands of the region, _Kastos_. Just 8 sq km in area, it became part of Greece in 1864 along with all other Ionian islands. It has one small village with 301 inhabitants in 1928 and steadily increasing since then

Here is a picture of its harbor

Kastos1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The first Akarnanian port of the famous Western Greece subsidized line was always *Astakos*, a pretty little natural port in the area. Here is a still from a late 1990s video.

Astakos.jpg

One more photograph of the port of the island of *Kastos*
Kastos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a passenger ship schedule for this area in 1887, just 122 years ago!
_Menidi_ is a small village between Vonitsa and Amfilohia. _Salaora_ is now a lagoon and bay NE of Preveza. http://www.visomap.com/place-fr/Ormos+Salaora/9135655 
_Alexandros_ was a small village in north central Lefkada. I assume the port served was today's _Nikiana_ (see http://www.travel-to-lefkada.com/place.php?place_id=7)

Amvr 1887.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Meganisi* has become one of the popular stops of Ionian sailing.  Meganisi was kind of forgotten until 1970.


Here is a nice photograph of the _Papanikolis_ cave in _Meganisi_ in 1993.  here is where the Greek submarine Papanikolis (Captain Milton Iatrides) was hiding when necessary during World War II. Having been in Greece 38 more years than me. I assume you know the story very well and have perhaps visited the cave... If not, here is a comprehensive site http://blog.360.yahoo.com/blog-LJXEh...--?cq=1&p=1203

Meganisi.jpg

----------


## kwtsoulis

Some other photos from Astakos.I am from this place and I assure you,that after summer I will bring you more including the big port of Platygiali

11693447.jpg

ag gerasimos.jpg

12467315.jpg

3550561.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Priceless!!!  Especially the one with *Aghios Gerasimos*!  We thank you and WELCOME ABOARD our ship!

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλοσώρισες!!!

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες. Ιδιαίτερα η δεύτερη και η τρίτη  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Κάποιες φώτος, κατευθυνόμενοι με το ιστορικό πλέον "Δάφνη" που για χρόνια εξυπηρέτησε τη σύνδεση Καλάμου Λευκάδος με το στολίδι της Ακαρνανίας, το Μύτικα, για της "Παναγιάς το Κεφάλι", γιορτή στην εκκλησία του εγκαταλελλειμένου χωριού Πόρτο Λεόνε του νησιού. Κάθε πρώτη του Ιούλη ξυπνούσαμε πρωί να μπούμε στο καΐκι του γείτονα για το "Κεφάλι", όπως και μια εβδομάδα πριν για τον ¶η Γιάννη, στον Καστό.
Στην πρώτη φώτο, η σπηλιά που μπαίναμε στη μικρή παραλία μέσα με το φουσκωτό ή τη βάρκα και στη δεύτερη ο μύλος στην Αγραπιδιά κι ο βράχος που σκαρφαλώναμε και βουτούσαμε.
Σχετικά με το Πλατυγιάλι, έχω κάποιες φώτος πριν 12-13 χρόνια, όταν είχε πρωτολειτουργήσει. Θα σκανάρω κάποια στιγμή, εάν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς.

IMG_0009.jpg

IMG_0011.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κάποιες φώτος, κατευθυνόμενοι με το ιστορικό πλέον "Δάφνη" που για χρόνια εξυπηρέτησε τη σύνδεση Καλάμου Λευκάδος με το στολίδι της Ακαρνανίας, το Μύτικα,


Πολυ ενδιαφεροντα αυτα, φιλε voyager. Θα μπορουσες να μας πεις περισοτερα για το _Δαφνη_, και, ει δυνατον, να μας δειξεις καμμια φωτογραφια;

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα :wink:

----------


## kwtsoulis

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λόγια.Τωρα που τελειωνω και θα κατεβω για διακοπες θα βαλω και αλλες  :Razz:  :lol:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kwtsoulis

More photos from Astakos.Including the port of Platygiali

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> More photos from Astakos.Including the port of Platygiali


I am very impressed with Platygiali. Why was it built? What purpose does it serve?

----------


## gtogias

> I am very impressed with Platygiali. Why was it built? What purpose does it serve?


Μια πάρα πολύ πονεμένη ιστορία. Ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή του την εποχή της αλλήστου μνήμης ΕΤΒΑ με αρκετά μαξιμαλιστικά σχέδια. Ποτέ όμως ως τμήμα ενός γενικότερου σχεδίου ανάπτυξης είτε της περιοχής είτε μιας συγκεκριμένης βιομηχανίας. Σε διαφορετικές χρονικές στιγμές δημοσιοποιήθηκαν διάφορες ιδέες/σχέδια που όμως ποτέ δεν ευοδώθηκαν, μεταξύ άλλων και ως διαλυτήριο πλοίων.

Ύστερα από πολλές παλινωδίες σήμερα ανήκει σε όμιλο κατασκευαστικών εταιρειών με ακόμη άγνωστη την πορεία του.

Κατά καιρούς έρεται στην επιφάνεια η ύπαρξη του, είτε γιατί εκεί έγιναν μεταφορτώσεις υλικών (πυρομαχικών) για λογαριασμό των ΗΠΑ, είτε γιατί λειτούργησε ο σταθμός μεταφόρτωσης εμπορευματοκιβωτίων στην πρόσφατη απεργία του προσωπικού του ΟΛΠ κλπ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια πάρα πολύ πονεμένη ιστορία. Ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή του την εποχή της αλλήστου μνήμης ΕΤΒΑ με αρκετά μαξιμαλιστικά σχέδια. Ποτέ όμως ως τμήμα ενός γενικότερου σχεδίου ανάπτυξης είτε της περιοχής είτε μιας συγκεκριμένης βιομηχανίας. Σε διαφορετικές χρονικές στιγμές δημοσιοποιήθηκαν διάφορες ιδέες/σχέδια που όμως ποτέ δεν ευοδώθηκαν, μεταξύ άλλων και ως διαλυτήριο πλοίων.


Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτ ποσταλ.  Ζαβερδα, ποιος ξερει ποτε

Zaverda.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφο χωριό  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλια καρτ ποσταλ του Αστακου αγορασμενη (με πολλες αλλες) μπροστα απο το Πανεπιστημιο Humbolt του Βερολινου (του παλαι ποτε Ανατολικου). Εκει τα Σαββατα γινεται μια γεναια παρουσιαση παλιων βιβλιων, χαρτων, φωτογραφιων και αλλων.

Astakos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Meganisi* has become one of the popular stops of Ionian sailing. I have many italian and Swiss friends that will take their boats from Trieste or Ancon and come down all the way to Methoni for 15-20 days of relaxation (hm, hm, I consider this work, not relaxation). Anyhow, Meganisi, Kalamos and Kastos are some of their favorite islands.
>  .........


Καρτποσταλ απο το Μεγανησι
Meganissi.jpg
www.delcampe.net

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Kalamos* is another wonderful small island. In 1930 it was one municipality (_koinotita_) of the old _Demos Karnion_ of the Ithaca County (_eparhia I0akis_). In the 1928 census it had 928 inhabitants with an additional 91 in _Kefali_. Most of them were decendants of people who fled from _Akarnania_ across from _Mytikas_ and also the _Zaverda Gulf_ during the last few years of the Greek revolution (around 1827 and 1828). In fact, from _Mytikas_ to _Episkopi_ on the northern side of the island it is only 1.5 miles.  
> 
> It is difficult to find any bigger ships stopping in _Kalamos_ in the 1920s and 1930s (and never in Kastos). Typically (as you see below from _Petros_' schedule on July 29, 1929, the stop would be in _Mytikas_, the idea being that interested passengers would take a small boat to Kalamos from Mytikas. in the 1962 Tourist Guide for Greece, Kalamos does not even appear!  
> 
> Of course now things are different and this is a wonderful island!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31615
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31617


Βρηκαμε ενα ωραιοτατο βιντεο για τα πλοια και πλοιαρια της Καλαμου απο το 1924 μεχρι το 1940 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA9xp_fajDk

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλια φωτογραφια του Μυτικα.

Mytikas.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ενα παραφορτωμένο μότορσιπ, μάλλον λεγόταν ΣΤΡΑΤΗΣ, στο λιμάνι του Αστακού στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50.
stratis - at astakos.png

πηγή με περισσότερες φωτογραφίες, όπου διαβάζουμε "το λιμάνι του Αστακού αναπτύχθηκε σε ένα από τα πιο αξιόλογα εξαγωγικά λιμάνια,  χάρη στα βελανίδια της περιοχής Ξηρομέρου, που εξάγονταν από εκεί  στα  εργοστάσια βυρσοδεψίας στην Ελλάδα, στην Ιταλία και άλλες ευρωπαϊκές  χώρες.

Το εξαγωγικό αυτό ενδιαφέρον αποδίδεται στο γεγονός ότι τα κύπελλα των  καρπών της βελανιδιάς, που προέρχονταν από την περιοχή του Ξηρόμερου,  θεωρούνταν τα καλύτερα της Ελλάδας για την περιεκτικότητα τους σε  δεψικές ουσίες.

Το Ακαρνανικό βελανίδι μεταφέρονταν κυρίως στο εργοστάσιο  Ε.  Σουρλάγκα στη Μυτιλήνη,  στην Ανκόνα, τη Βενετία, το Λιβόρνο, τη  Τεργέστη, την Αγγλία, τη Πορτογαλία ακόμα και τη Δανία…"

----------

